# Apple Cider Vinegar in water? does it affect milk?



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I put apple cider Vinegar in my horses' water. I was just wondering if it is safe/beneficial for goats too. Will it affect milk production or taste?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure you can give it. Shouldn't affect the milk.


----------



## jodysuzanne (Dec 3, 2013)

What are the benefits of the apple vinegar?


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

One it seems to help keep build up in the water tank and two I've heard it has natural nutrients along with balancing the pH of their tummy


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's very good for them, I've had it in the water for a long time, and it hasn't affected milk taste.

There are so many benefits to raw ACV ... one of them is it helps prevent pneumonia, sometimes it can encourage more doelings when your girl gets bred, and with bucks it can help to prevent UC.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I dont know about balencing the tummy ph but it does have health benefits. From one blog: http://www.eatingbirdfood.com/2012/02/health-benefits-of-apple-cider-vinegar-acv/
I give it to my goats and do not have any effect on the taste of the milk.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I should elaborate that it does change the ph to more acidic.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Raw, organic ACV is amazing stuff! There are too many benefits to list, but here is a small sampling of information on it.

From healinganswers: 
*How Does Apple Cider Vinegar Affect the Ph of Your Body?*

On the pH scale, any substance measured below seven is considered acidic. A measurement above seven is alkaline. Drinking raw apple cider vinegar can change the pH of your body to help it better fight infection. Since most infection occurs when the body is too acidic, apple cider vinegar can alkalize the gut and keep infection at bay.

Not all brands of apple cider vinegar will provide the intended results. As mentioned above, it's important that you drink raw apple cider vinegar that may be found in the health section of a supermarket or ordered online. Apple cider vinegar to benefit your health will be labeled as unpasteurized, organic, and unfiltered.

In its most natural state, the pH of your body should be slightly alkaline. But unfortunately, modern habits of eating processed foods full of chemicals can make the body too acidic. Once the body becomes acidic, it leaves you vulnerable to chronic illness and disease. Apple cider vinegar is a simple, natural solution to restore the pH of your body to a balanced level. Before using apple cider vinegar as a healthy remedy, consult with your doctor for more guidance.

From www.eatinghealthysite.com 
Apple cider vinegar has anti-bacterial, anti-fungal and anti-viral properties. Among the ailments it's said to cure are allergies, acne, high cholesterol, joint pain, weight loss, rheumatism, arthritis, gout, dandruff, chronic fatique, candida, sore throat, gum infection, sinus infection, flu, acid reflux, leg cramps and ear infections. It's also used to help dissolve kidney stones, lower high blood pressure, and it's also been shown to help with type 2 diabetes by improving insulin sensitivity. Even though vinegar is acidic, when we take apple cider vinegar it has an alkaline effect in our bodies. The fact that apple cider vinegar causes our pH levels to become more alkaline could play a large part in it's curative properties. It also reacts to some toxins in our bodies, converting them into less toxic substances. Our bodies need a slightly alkaline pH balance to be healthy. The typical Western diet creates an acidic pH in our bodies, and many health problems are attributed to this. Taking a tonic containing apple cider vinegar can help restore alkalinity, and therefore assist the body in getting rid of some of the health problems listed above.
In researching the health benefits of apple cider vinegar I've found a lot of anecdotal evidence - stories from people of the beneficial effects of taking apple cider vinegar. There isn't scientific evidence to back up all of these claims, but of course unless the studies have been done there won't be. Lack of scientific evidence doesn't imply that it doesn't work.
There was at least one study done on the effects of apple cider vinegar which used acetic acid - the acid component of vinegars. Now, I'd argue that apple cider vinegar is more than just acetic acid. In fact, apple cider vinegar consists of both malic acid and acetic acid. Being made from apples it would also contain pectin, as well as potassium, which promotes cell and tissue growth. Apple cider vinegar also contains almost all the minerals, vitamins and trace elements that our bodies need. Which leads me to suspect that some of the studies that are being done are fairly worthless exercises in determining the value of apple cider vinegar if they aren't actually using apple cider vinegar in the study.

Here is a quote from Paul Bragg: 
Natural (undistilled) organic, raw ACV can really be called one of Mother Nature's most perfect foods, the worlds first natural medicine. It is made from fresh, crushed apples which are then allowed to mature naturally in wooden barrels, as wood tends to "boost" the natural fermentation. Research worldwide supports and commends what Hippocrates (the father of medicine) found and treated his patients with in 400 B.C. He discovered that natural, undistilled Apple Cider Vinegar (or ACV)* is a powerful cleansing and healing elixir - a naturally occurring antibiotic and antiseptic that fights germs, bacteria, mold and viruses - for a healthier, stronger, longer life!

Remember to use ACV diluted with water as it may affect the enamel on your teeth and can burn your mouth and throat as well the tissue of your esophagus.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

This sounds very healthy for them! Would it be ok if the dogs and donkeys drank it too? Would that benefit these guys as well? I will start adding that to the water buckets! One question though. How much do you put in the water, and does it take long to go through the vinegar?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

jodysuzanne said:


> What are the benefits of the apple vinegar?


It encourages higher water intake, it is anti-viral, anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, and anti-parasitic. It contains vitamins and minerals, will help with feed conversion, and it will slick a goat off like nothing you've ever seen before!

PS To get the benefits, it must be raw apple cider vinegar with the mother - not the pastureized stuff.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm curious about the amount to put in too.


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

joining to get the amount to use per gallon of water to see the benefits


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, I put some in their water today, and it may be a fluke, but my doe seemed to be drinking a lot more (ought to be able to tell this AM if she has more milk). I filled the buckets in the AM, it was nearly gone by 2:00pm, and gone again by 6:00pm. Very unusual for them to drink that much.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I just plop a little bit in...if I were to guess on the amount, it's probably around 1/2 cup or so.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Cactus_Acres said:


> Well, I put some in their water today, and it may be a fluke, but my doe seemed to be drinking a lot more (ought to be able to tell this AM if she has more milk). I filled the buckets in the AM, it was nearly gone by 2:00pm, and gone again by 6:00pm. Very unusual for them to drink that much.


It's not a fluke, Elissa. The first time I added it mine did the same thing. Prior to adding the ACV I had to refill their (40 apprx 6 month old weaning kids) 70 gallon tank every other day, after starting the ACV I have to re-fill it daily. I add it at the rate of 1 cup/20 gallons of water in non-automatic tanks, and about a cup in automatic waterers so it stays in them longer. I add it twice a week.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

The drinking continues!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have been adding 1/3 or 1/4 cup to a 2 gallon water bucket for my girls, I'm trying to see if I get more doelings, and that was the ratio someone suggested to me. For my bucks, they get a little plop, in either their morning or evening bucket. I like to leave one plain for the bucks, to be sure if they don't like the ACV, that they still drink plenty.


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> sometimes it can encourage more doelings


Puleeeez!


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

I put apple vinegar in the water and then when my goats taste it they love it and then they tend to drink more water + my milking doe drinks apple vinegar and gets more milk. yep! that's it and remember very good for the milk!!!:greengrin:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Baphomet said:


> Puleeeez!


Yeah, that's what I thought, too. Then I started doing some research and seeing quite a few things that said otherwise. I'll let you know when my does start kidding - they have had ACV in their water all summer. :laugh: In all honesty, I wouldn't mind a couple of them - Calypso and Rocket specifically - having triplet doelings. I do not need 45 to 50 doelings out of this bunch, though. :shocked:


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

I like braggs just as much as anyone. And anything that muddy looking and pungent has for to have some health benefits. But that list, it's just too much. We've all heard these claims before from the flavor of the month: pomegranate, goji, acai, silver, algae, etc. "Anecdotal" and "evidence" do not belong together. It's an oxymoron. 

But do let us know, I would love to know I'm wrong and acv actually will make the world whole again. 

Reminds me of "hair tonic".


----------

